# Let's see your company logo's



## JT Wood

I am getting my wife to draw up a company logo. 

I was curious to see what layout you guys have done on your truck/van/ trailer etc.


Since I am slowly diversifing into actual home building as well as framing houses, it seems like I should be getting my company name and logo in the public eye

let's see what you got


----------



## StreamlineGT

http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/vehicle-graphics-review-58383/


----------



## Five Star

I think this is been done before, but what the heck, heres my rolling billboard:thumbsup:


----------



## JT Wood

looks good :thumbsup: the blue and red contrast really grab my eye

I didn't see that thread when I did a search. lots of good ideas there.


I'm specifically looking for company logos. could be on a business card,
trailer, letterhead etc.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

For Tardif Drafting & Design.

Andy.


----------



## JT Wood

:thumbsup:That looks good too.


----------



## bconley

Heres mine


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Cole82

Still need to pay for them so I can use them.


----------



## MAD Renovations

Here is our Logo.... Contact info goes under.


----------



## Leo G




----------



## shanekw1




----------



## kayn_os

Ours! My sons name is Noah and we are a Christian family so it fit us well. Also since we are from Northern Ontario, Canada the animals were adjusted to fit our location.


----------



## carpenter72

Here's my logo.


----------



## rservices

I'm currently revamping mine
My sons an artist, he does a lot of logo designs for companys. If anyone is interested email me


----------



## bdoles




----------



## 1mancrew

My son made this one.


----------



## tcleve4911

I'm setting myself up but here's mine.


----------



## [email protected]

how do you post pictures on here


----------



## 480sparky

ubenhad4 said:


> how do you post pictures on here


 
Click here.


----------



## czimcharopaints

hey 5 star nice truck.


----------



## JT Wood

tcleve4911 said:


> I'm setting myself up but here's mine.


 

castro is your logo? :laughing:

I saw you trailer in the pics thread and it looks good inside.:thumbsup:


----------



## JT Wood

you guys have some good logos!

I'll have to step it up to compete. Or rather the little lady will have to step it up


----------



## JT Wood

Cole82 said:


> Still need to pay for them so I can use them.


 

fwiw My eye is drawn to the top one more


----------



## tcleve4911

hughjazz said:


> castro is your logo? :laughing:


Nope.....zig zag man..............:cool2:


----------



## Cole82

hughjazz said:


> fwiw My eye is drawn to the top one more


Yep that is the main one. The one that will be used most.

The laddy that helpped me with them said they always do a square one and a rectangle one. Sometimes on adds a square logo fits better. I didn't argue she must get the request to just include one. IDK.

Cole


Edit: Where is yours? We showed ours now show us yours!

Here is the first draft of the trailer.


----------



## bconley

I like the 
"You are following a professional"
never seen that


----------



## Tinstaafl

bconley said:


> I like the
> "You are following a professional"
> never seen that


Yeah, but make VERY sure it's spelled right. :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky

Tinstaafl said:


> Yeah, but make VERY sure it's spelled right. :laughing::thumbsup:


Yea.... misspellings on a company vehicle can suck big time.


----------



## JT Wood

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bconley

Tinstaafl said:


> Yeah, but make VERY sure it's spelled right. :laughing::thumbsup:


Maybe he is an illegal :laughing:

I didn't catch that hopefully for Cole that is Photoshop.


----------



## Cole82

Thanks Guys I didn't catch that either and have looked at it since thursday!

I will have to make fun of Jen for this, Makes me wonder if she did it on purpose. We use to work together.


----------



## Chris G

It looks like two spelling mistakes???


----------



## bconley

Chris G said:


> It looks like two spelling mistakes???


Is that an A?
He must be an illegal farmer!


----------



## Schmidt & Co

You guys have some good looking logos. Well, here's mine....


----------



## Winchester




----------



## dayexco

the ones on our truck tailgates are reflectorized. makes a bad pic here


----------



## scrapecc

Here is mine. I don't have any pics of my truck uploaded though.


----------



## JT Wood

dayexco said:


> the ones on our truck tailgates are reflectorized. makes a bad pic here


 excellent idea!:thumbsup:

must look good at night


----------



## taylorconst

Mine is my avatar.


----------



## Newera

Mine:


----------



## SC sawdaddy

Just got my logo and lettering done last week. 
First few times I glanced at it, all I could see was Skyhook's Super B avatar. 

:laughing:


----------



## texastutt

It looks better multi coloured on the truck but with winter, as soon as it's washed it's covered in crap.


----------



## [email protected]

Here mine its been a little nasty so the trucks dirty


----------



## terakota

My avatar is my logo. Id like to paste the picture of my van, but I am still short with my posts... Vans in Europe are slightly different than in USA. We have got bigger vans than you, but your pickup trucks are awesome!


----------



## Giftcard




----------



## GregC

Have a few :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Di

Here's mine:


----------



## festerized

Anyone have a good program to make and modify logog's??


----------



## taylorconst




----------



## terakota

Had to put mine in photo gallery. Cant post here. Cant even past link.


----------



## Mellison




----------



## kbsparky




----------



## wiredd

Here it is


----------



## J F

Just got the truck back today, sorry it was a little bright for pics




























Here's what it was before the economy took a dump...










which reminds me, I better get to work on the new website :blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Mine is just a texas belt buckle.


----------



## TBFGhost

This is the ad I normally run... My name and the Column/Entablature logo seems to draw attention. Clients always compliment them and say it is the reason they chose me and not Joe Blow next to me in the paper or newsletter 









(this is the ad from the local township newsletter, the paper gets a slightly different one)

Company Shirts...


----------



## J F

:laughing: nah warner, it's a "toolie", you ain't foolin' any of us


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Those "toolie's" are hard to come by anymore.


----------



## J F

yes they are...didn't you buy a few here lately? :shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

J F said:


> yes they are...didn't you buy a few here lately? :shifty:


I got a hold of 2 of them over the winter.

Someone offered me 40 bucks for one of them.

I am on a quest to find the rest of them.:shifty:


----------



## StreamlineGT




----------



## J F

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## john5mt

Im Working on one right now.


What do you think?:


----------



## jarvis design

My sons soccer team


----------



## JT Wood

john5mt said:


> Im Working on one right now.
> 
> 
> What do you think?:



I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## App-ironworks

Here's mine.


----------



## [email protected]

I drew this up myself and then had macmouser.com put the graphics to it:


----------



## JumboJack




----------



## antislip

*It's all in the name*

Here is another logo


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

I just had this one made. My cousin does animated kids movies so I just let him run with it and this is what he came up with. 








Still need to get it on the truck


----------



## antislip

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I just had this one made. My cousin does animated kids movies so I just let him run with it and this is what he came up with.
> View attachment 121892
> 
> 
> Still need to get it on the truck


I like yours, we don't use hammers too much. SO my thumbs are still good.:laughing:
We get the odd call on the truck decals, I don't think it has made me a sale yet, but it will. They made a mistake in pricing it and I got the fancy perforated stuff on all three windows for only $200.00, I have since learned that regular price is about $500. for what I got.

Be sure to get it on the truck with phone number and website if you have. I should have done it sooner. When I get my new trailer I will have it done too. I just need to drive a little more mellow. (Sheesh)


----------



## john5mt

Wow this is a really old thread


----------



## antislip

john5mt said:


> Wow this is a really old thread


That's good maybe we brought it back to life. :laughing: :clap:


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Stunt Carpenter

antislip said:


> I like yours, we don't use hammers too much. SO my thumbs are still good.:laughing:
> 
> We get the odd call on the truck decals, I don't think it has made me a sale yet, but it will. They made a mistake in pricing it and I got the fancy perforated stuff on all three windows for only $200.00, I have since learned that regular price is about $500. for what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to get it on the truck with phone number and website if you have. I should have done it sooner. When I get my new trailer I will have it done too. I just need to drive a little more mellow. (Sheesh)



Ya it will have my number below it on the truck and services offered. 

I see it more as giving people reassurance oh who's pulling up to their house vs a sales tool


----------



## Jswills76

My shirt logo. Haven't put anything on the van yet


----------



## Warren

480sparky said:


>


Pretty sure that you posted that 4 years ago.

I didn't check to see if you made it any different.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Winchester said:


>


Ryan.. you web page link does not work....fyi:sad:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

festerized said:


> Anyone have a good program to make and modify logog's??


i like it it's shows stability and touch of class / old school. :thumbsup:


----------



## gowings

*Here's mine*

I used to work in a graphics production dept. So photoshop is my friend. I like a more subtle approach. From experience the less colors the better for printing company adv. and costs. :thumbsup:


----------



## AccurateCut

Iron Cross with Accurate Cut within


----------



## BigPoppa

A friend of mine developed this one for web work. Too many colors for print work. Plus the fades are really expensive for Tshirts etc.


----------



## CandorAlex

New to the site but this is my logo. What do you think?

p.s. terrible with uploading pics etc, hopefully it worked.


----------



## SAcarpenter




----------



## gillisonconstru

My work truck ...


----------



## JPConst1005

Here's our logo on our dump truck. Not the best photos. I'll have to look for a better one.


----------

